# The Fratellis reforming??



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

Heard a rumour the fratellis are getting back together? anyone know anymore about this?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, it really is a shame.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Still one of the best debut albums I have heard, must have been groomed by Sony to go out and do the big venue/festival thing, appeared to go to their heads very quickly and were one of the worst live bands I had ever seen. Second album was dreadful. Maybe they will do the DIY thing if they reform.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's your answer.

Looks a bit more like they want to see how many people will turn up to a gig before they do it full time again.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

didn't even realise they had split up!!! :lol:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> didn't even realise they had split up!!! :lol:


^^^^^ What he said.

Really enjoyed the first album, and they were great at the festivals in the early days.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I read this thread and the next tune on the radio was the Fratellis. 

They were alright and had a few tunes relevant to the time, but time has moved on. 

They are hardly good enough to live of history but if they have something new to offer I'm all ears.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha... I'll ask my mate, he's been drumming for Jon Fratelli's. I wonder where this leaves him?!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> didn't even realise they had split up!!! :lol:


same here :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

m1pui said:


>


I think this one went over peoples heads.I thought it was funny anway!

Anyway back on topic.The band are gash.Thats an official opinion.


----------

